# Log book recording



## Teagie (Aug 21, 2009)

HI All,

Anyone have any good ideas about taking all my grandads log books and putting them on excel / access or is there something out there that works well...

cheers


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2009)

This is what current plits are using. It might fit your needs although a plain excel spread sheet may work as well.

Logbook Software at Sporty's Pilot Shop


----------



## Teagie (Aug 24, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> This is what current plits are using. It might fit your needs although a plain excel spread sheet may work as well.
> 
> Logbook Software at Sporty's Pilot Shop



Thanks for the link, I think I may reporduce in Excel


----------

